# Ichat msn plugin?



## Orbit (Dec 15, 2003)

would this be possible to make?
because if someone could i bet they could  make a loit of money  and i know so many people who would use it


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 15, 2003)

theorically, yes it could be done.

msn support is built-in in some level to ichat. i opened the program and checked the program contents once in 1.2, and there was a potential support for icq, yim and msn. i think those services haven't been very looking forward to integrating ichat to their supported services. 

i have no guarantee msn messengers would support ichat / aim protocol though.


----------



## Orbit (Dec 15, 2003)

so someone  could make a 3rd party plugin and it would work?
and where are those comments?

thanks


----------

